# New Bow



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Og guys I am looking to get into bow hunting for next season and I have a few questions. I'm looking to purchase a new bow and dont know a great deal about them. I want a good bow so I dont have to buy one then 6 months dow the road want/need something else. I looked at bass pro today and the had some nice Parkers, Diamonds and PSE's. The bows I looked at were completely rigged out and were from $550-$750. Just wanted to get some feed back on what yall think is a good bow for the money. I see and hear a lot about Mathews but didnt see and at Bass Pro. Where do they sell them and where is a good archery shop around the Houstons area? Would also like some recommendations on exactly what all I will need to get started ? Thanks jm


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Check out Viking archery near the Beltway and 59 south.. they have always been real helpful to me.

To get started all you need is:

bow
sight/peep
rest
arrows
release

Get your first arrows cut to size at the place you get your bow and stick with the same size arrow from then on.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks rt. Does Viking carry Mathews bows ?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

jmack said:


> Thanks rt. Does Viking carry Mathews bows ?


No, they are a Hoyt dealer. You should try a Hoyt bow... mine is a 2003 model and I still have no reason to "upgrade". It shoots my hunting setup 280fps and its quiet.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought my Mathews at Viking, but thats been bout 8 years ago and they were dealers for Mathews then. What ever bow you decide on be sure to shoot several different ones first. Good luck.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*new bow*

jmack PM me before you buy your new bow


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

My rec for a bow shop would be Bow Zone on Treaschwig. Few blocks from Carters.

Was in their last night getting my 13 year old's Christmas present set up. Extremely helpful guys with great customer service. I know they are a mathews and bowthech dealer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you are new to archery, don't get caught up in all the marketing. Have them set up to fit you and shoot several. Then buy what feels right. With the technology today, it's hard to go wrong. About the only suggestion I would make is to buy a parallel limb bow. They are are generally a lot more comfortable to shoot.

Oh, and speed is WAY overrated. Look for smooth and quite. You'll be happier in the long run. Speed thrills, silence kills.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

All I have ever shot is Bear bows and really like them. For a reasonable price you can get a fast and quiet bow. Probably not as quiet or fast as a Mathews but half the price.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Bought my son a Mathews Drenlin for Christmas. Paid less than $600 including shipping off ebay. Another $100 for personal tune up and accessories and he's a happy camper.
And it's a quick little bow!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have mathews SQ2 for quite some time and also got it at Viking.

\Also Dayton TX has a bow shop on 146, where the polaris dealer was.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I really like the guys over @ Santa Fe Archery. Really good guys theyll rigg u up several options. I had some unpleasant experiences @ viking archery in the past and wouldnt go back. Wherever you go make sure that you SHOOT plenty of different brands and models. And if the salesperson makes a recommendation ask them why. Make sure they aren't just sellin the hype. I have been bowhunting for 15 years and have shot a ton of bows. If you have any specific questions feel free to pm me. Good Luck


----------



## chuckclay (Jan 28, 2005)

I bought my first bow this past season without knowing a whole lot. I went to my local archery shop wanting to only spend about $500. He set me up with a Ready to Shoot PSE Stinger. I shot my first buck and two hogs with it so far. It has been a good bow so far but....... I shot a Mathews Z7 a couple of weeks ago and it blows my Stinger out of the water, quieter and smoother. Granted I'm comparing a Mathews upper end bow to a PSE lower end bow, but I was very impressed. I plan on shooting a Hoyt, Diamond, Bowtech, etc. and upgrading to which ever one feels best pretty soon.

A couple of suggestions from me

1. Shoot several models/brands before you choose.

2. Go to a pro shop and get measured for the right draw length, and don't overdo the draw weight. Like someone said earlier speed isn't everything.

3. If I could do it again I wouldn't go with the Ready to Shoot packages. Within the first month I was upgrading my rest and sights.

4. Get a drop-away rest. Best $90 bucks I ever spent. My accuracy and consistency improved greatly. I went with a Rip-Cord which still offers full containment like a whisker biscuit but there are several good ones.

Looking back I probably shouldn't have been cheap and went with something of a little better quality. 

Hope this helps a little bit


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Chuckclay ! I plan on spending the money and getting an upper end bow. Im going to shoot a few of the high end bows mathews, bowtech, hoyt etc and get the one that i feel fits me the best.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

*Check out AT*

You can find lots of bow reviews on the Archery Talk forum, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/index.php
(Lots of hype though). 
They also have a classified list with almost new used bows at substantial savings, some of these guys changes bows like I change socks.


----------



## wrsmolik (Aug 10, 2006)

Do not go to viking i have had bad dealing with those people they do not know how to set up a bow and sell you what they need to move out and not you would like or need. call my friends at j & j in port lavaca and they will fix you up and take of you 361-552-9027


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

wrsmolik said:


> Do not go to viking i have had bad dealing with those people they do not know how to set up a bow and sell you what they need to move out and not you would like or need. call my friends at j & j in port lavaca and they will fix you up and take of you 361-552-9027


BS...............don't bash a business on the board, do you want someone bashing yours? or the place of business where you work?


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I would recommend going to an actual bow shop (not bass pro) for a bow. I just bought a mathews from The Bow Zone in Spring and they were great to work with. Another great place would be Precision Archery in Bridge City. It's a little far but, they are great guys. Bullseye Archery in Danbury is another great place. Also, keep in mind that you are not going to be able to buy a new fully rigged Mathews, Bowtech or Hoyte for under $1000. What you could do though is go test drive some bows, figure out which one you like and look in the classifieds for one that fits your specs. Check out the classifieds at archerytalk.com
The most important thing to do is talk to knowledgable guys who will fit you with the right bow and get the one that feels good to you, dont get caught up in all the hype.


----------

